# RTG Update



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

So after much debate, I have decided to stay in the hobby. My 315 gallon Titan was picked up by a fellow forum member. I surely hope he will make good use of that setup like I did. I'm taking a "break" from all of this but its good to at least keep 1 tank.

Now, all I have left is my RTG. Will be adding the football loach to the new setup and looks like this is it for now! Back to humble beginnings!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Good to hear youll be staying in the hobby


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish!
What is a football loach? 
I tried to google it.... Google tried to show me soccer coaches...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I believe that is a nickname for his football sized Clown Loach! You can see it here: 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/jumbo-loach-32931/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/747-clown-loach-lift-off-38709/


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

ahhh haha ok!

OMG that loach is HUGE!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

At first I wanted to give the RTG to a friend and in the end, my parents didn't want to part with him. After all, they are the ones who take care of the RTG everyday. Now for some tank mates!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> At first I wanted to give the RTG to a friend and in the end, my parents didn't want to part with him. After all, they are the ones who take care of the RTG everyday. Now for some tank mates!


Glad you didn't leave!
Besides, your parent's were the one who saved him when he jumped out that night =) correct me if i'm wrong~ haha your fish's got new guardians now


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Your right! When I was on holidays, Goldie jumped out during feeding time. I guess got too excited lol. My mom had to grab him and toss him back into the tank!! Guess he's not going anywhere anymore!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Two new additions/friends for Goldie. Thanks a lot for the severums Peter!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking good mike
I'll post vids and pics soon


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> Looking good mike
> I'll post vids and pics soon


Thanks! Yes, lets see some pics of your collection!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter. Another picture of your severums. They are doing great. Arowana is not bothering them!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

wow thats a really nice setup and beautiful aro.

Can we get some info on the tank setup... what are the tank dimensions?

Is a 135g to small width wise to keep an aro? If I were to place a 10" aro in a 135g how long would it take to outgrow the tank... years?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

AKAmikeross said:


> wow thats a really nice setup and beautiful aro.
> 
> Can we get some info on the tank setup... what are the tank dimensions?
> 
> Is a 135g to small width wise to keep an aro? If I were to place a 10" aro in a 135g how long would it take to outgrow the tank... years?


Thanks for the kind words.

This tank setup is a 150 gallon acrylic tank from Tenecor. Using a sump filtration. 5x2x2 tank.

135 is 18 width i think? I think 5x2x2 should be the bare minimum for an arowana. 6x2x2 is better of course. I had this RTG in a 300 gallon but I sold most of my fish and want to keep it simple hence the downsize. 10 inch arowana in a 135 will last 1.5-2 years at the most.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Mike. i am so glad it has all worked out.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Theo! 

I'm glad I got that 150 back from you! I added the loach today. So just the 4 in the 150.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

pic with the loach added.


----------

